# Alfresco install script on FreeBSD7?



## cwhitmore (Jan 17, 2009)

I found this interesting Open Source CMS, but can't find any install documentation for FreeBSD. 
The following instructions are for Linux using shell scripts to install Alfresco. Will these install scripts work on FreeBSD 7?

http://wiki.alfresco.com/wiki/Installing_Labs_3_on_Linux_with_command_line_interface


----------



## uspot (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi!, i am on the same situation here, I found a website with the experience.
At this point in time I am installing JDK16, then Mysql, then Tomcat and finally the WAR file of Alfresco hopefully without problems.

regards!!


----------

